

Most Awesome Use Of Technology EVER - thelarry

The other day I was walking back to the office after grabbing a coffee.  On a busy street corner a little distance away, I noticed a mildly attractive girl that I will call Anne.  I noticed another girl that I will call Chloe make eye contact with her.  I then saw Chloe sort of open her coat as she was walking by Anne and Anne slipped some "little package" into an inner pocket in Chloe's coat.  Then they bumped into each other and acted like it was accidental and greeted each other and acted as if they were friends randomly bumping into each other.  As far as TV has taught me, this was clearly a drug deal.<p>The COOL part is that I then saw Anne whip out her iPhone.  On top of her phone was a square credit card reader.  Chloe proceeded to then give Anne her credit card, which she swiped and completed a transaction.<p>Square, making corner drug deals possible since 2009.
======
bockris
It seems to me that Anne needs some sort of cover business to be processing
lots of Square CC transactions.

BTW, what does Anne being 'mildly attractive' have to do with anything?

~~~
tzaman
If she wasn't mildly attractive, he wouldn't notice the whole thing, as it
happened while he was checking her out ;)

~~~
thelarry
I didn't want to sound like a creeper....

~~~
tzaman
Well, it's only natural to check out the opposite sex. It's like a part of our
DNA or something. Nothing creepy about that.

